# -.

## Eduard S.

.        ,       - .     .   - ()     . - ,     .    1.      ,    ,      . , ,   ,   ,          ,    .           ,       ,   10     .        .   ,    , .. ,      -     .        .             "-".      !

----------


## Eduard S.

aig        :"10.02.2010 17:00 
        . 

,            ,    ,         ,      . 

03  

       ,     -,    .    ,      ,  .    .     ,         ,   . 

04  

          .          (         ),    ,       . 

    ,    (03 )    - (    IP )        -    (  ,  , ..  .. , , ).        ,      ,    . 

    (        . )  ,      ,         ,  ,  .   :   .     .      ,      ,             ,    .   ,      ,       (    ),     -  ,      . 

           (   ),               ,  ,      .          ,       IP   , ..  4G Yota.    ,   ,     . 

               ,     -        . -.            ,          -. 

 30       ,    , ,   ,    .   ,      ,       ,    ,    -   (    .  ,    -),    ,         (13:23  ,       15.  ,   ). 

     ,         . 

   ,    ,     ,     -       ( ,    ,   ),     ,    ,          

   04 . 

   ,   ,         ,         (  ,           ,     ). 

,    (    )       : 

: 



1)       : .,   - ,        (    ,        -,  -  ,       ),      (                    ),      ,    ,    ,  .     ,      (      ,   ) .    . 

2)     , IP     ,      .         ,    .     ,        . 

3)          ( ,   . $ ) 

4)     600 .. (       ,   ).      500  590 ..   ,  300  ,             - ,       . 

5)     -   ( ),       , ..  ,    -.  ,   ,     ,      ,     ,         .   ,   ,        ,   ,  ,    !     ,        . 

6)   ,     ,        ,    ,    ,         - troyan.pws.ibank18.                 DrWEB      (  ).    ,         ! 

: 



1)  ,   ,        ,      ,    ,  :     IP (       ,  ,   ,  ,       ,     -  (!!!)),     ..     (   ),           ,     ,    - .   ,    . 

2)   -   ,    ?    -     ()    ,            . ,             ,  , ,                     ,     . ,               .     ,   ,    ,     . 

3)    ,            ,   ,   . ..   -         ,   ,      .    . 

4) ,    ,          ,  -       ,             .  ,    -     ,    -           ,    ,        .     ,     -     ,    . ,     ,    -   ? 

5)    ,          .                  .      ,      -.    ,       -, ..          ,         -. ,        . 



 ,    ,  ,   ,         ,    . 

p.s.     ,       ,     . ,   .            :        ,   30      .  .   30 ,  n-           ,           . 

   : 

1)        ,    -. 

2)     ,      (   - )         .,            ,    

3)                . . 

4)         IP       -. 

5)        (.. .  .     ),  . 

6)    .    ,      ,      ,       . 

 . ,    . 

p.s.        ,       .           .  ,             (    ).            , IP-  ,   (      ),         ,     ,      (   )    ."

----------

?

----------


## Demin

> .    ,      ,      ,       .

----------


## Fjedor

-  .  SMS-      .       .

----------


## Eduard S.

/  " "-",     ,       ,   -.

----------


## Fjedor

,       .  SMS-    .

----------


## Eduard S.

....

----------


## Fjedor

,   -...

----------


## conan-varvar

-    -.   -     ,   .     ,  ,     ,            .       -         ,   .       , ..             ,       -  .
  -       .  -  -, .       .   ,            .   .    .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,            .   .    .


  ...   .

----------


## .

.     ?

----------


## Securaa

> - ,     .    1.


. -  .          ?  :Smilie:          " " (). ,    ,      -        :Big Grin:

----------


## allk

.

----------


## Linsy

*allk* 
        ?   :Wow:

----------


## tasha-dv

:Frown: 
                .  .        ,  -  .           . 
  ?  ?

----------


## Storn

*tasha-dv*,

----------


## tasha-dv

.      ,   . 
  ,

----------

?

----------


## tasha-dv

,     , -   
.....
   ?

----------


## Demin

> ,     , -


,     .  .

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## DW

-,               :

  "  "

  ջ / 12345678901234567890       -            (      1   ),     ,    ջ   --.

  __________________  ..

    *  *  *

 1   _____

       ""               -


1
2
3
.....

 ___ .

  __________________  ..

----------


## Demin

> 


" -       ..." ()

----------


## not_available

> -,               :
> 
>   "  "
> 
>   ջ / 12345678901234567890       -            (      1   ),     ,    ջ   --.
> 
>   __________________  ..
> 
>     *  *  *
> ...


       !

----------


## .

,       ,

----------


## DW

,     .
         .
  ,       ()    ..   .               -.

----------

> : 
> 
> 1)        ,    -. 
> 
> 2)     ,      (   - )         .,            ,    
> 
> 3)                . . 
> 
> 4)         IP       -. 
> ...


  :
7)    ,   -   

      ? , .

8)          -,    . 

-        ? .          ?

----------

9)      

10)        

11)

----------

2    :
1.    .
2. -:     -      ,     3- ,   ..            .

         .

----------


## russbot

.      .    ,        -  .  ,     . ,      ,         .      -   .     .        -    .   .     140 .,      ,   .          .      ,  ,  ,     .           -        .

----------

,     :Frown: 

russbot
            .        ,   .  -    .    ,  ,    .     ,       ,  -      ,  -       (  ).    ,       ,           ,    .         .         ,   -  ,      .    ,     : ,   . .  ,       ,         .
   -    .

----------


## Demin

> .


 .

----------

,   .   - .
    ,  -,   ,       2 . 
,   ,       ,  -  ,     .
  ,     ,       - -. 
  -  -  -,  ,  .

----------


## Demin

> .


   ,   - 
       ,   2  .,   -    .     -             .

    "-" ,          2  .,        -.

            .     .

"    -,        ,      -    ,    ", -  ..

       .159   ().

----------

,    rusbot'a     (,  ,   "",    ,      ): "      ,         .        ,          ". 

 ,  ...

----------

/,   ,         ..  
 ,   ,     ip- .           ,    .   :Wow:  ....  ,   ,    -   ( )   - -  . .   ""    ,  -     ....
 ...

----------


## Demin

> ,


  , .
    - , , .     ?       (  )?

----------

-    ...          :Embarrassment:

----------


## Demin

> -    ...


,      .         .      .

----------

:War:     ,         ""    :Confused:

----------


## Shtoket

:
1)         ,  ,       .
2)    , ,   ...
..  .
      ,  iBank2,    90   ...   !  :Wink:

----------


## Demin

> ..  .


    .    .      -      ?

----------


## Larky

> -      ?


      ...      , ,     ,      ... ,  ...  :Smilie:  !    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

> ...


,    .  ...  -      .

----------


## Larky

> .


,    ...  :Smilie:        ...  :Smilie:  ,     ,        ...    ,     ...            ,    ,    ,  ...  :Smilie:        ,         ...        ,                 ...  :Smilie:   ,   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

> ,   ...


  -        rar-.       .  :Smilie:  ,    ...

----------


## Shtoket

.   -,   "" -. .. 95%    ,      ....  -.   5%  -  ,   1%  ,   ...   -  . ..      15             ""     ,   ,  ""   . :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   .   - .
>     ,  -,   ,       2 . 
> ,   ,       ,  -  ,     .
>   ,     ,       - -. 
>   -  -  -,  ,  .


, .        ,            . !      :       " ",   (    , ).

----------

